# Which ATV is the best?



## Tom Borck (Mar 8, 2005)

Just wanted to get an idea, which one is the best?


----------



## GAGE (Mar 8, 2005)

*Honda!*

Everyone has an opinion on this but in my eyes it is HONDA!
I wish they would team up with Mossy Oak and make a camo edition!
That would be sweet!  

Gage


----------



## Trizey (Mar 8, 2005)

No doubt, HONDA


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Mar 8, 2005)

*Yamaha...*



			
				Trizey said:
			
		

> No doubt, HONDA


----------



## Tom Borck (Mar 8, 2005)

Keep them coming!!  I used to own a Honda 300 4x4, but sold it to my uncle about 10 years ago...did not have a need for it.  But during the off-season a bunch of guys like to ride and I just wanted to know which one is better, just in case I decide to buy one???


----------



## Trizey (Mar 8, 2005)

BROWNING7WSM said:
			
		

>



Are you already smokin that stuff this morning  

Tom-  I've got a '02 450 Foreman that I've been thinking about selling.  That is when you decide to go with a Honda


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Mar 8, 2005)

http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=11811&highlight=4+wheeler


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Mar 8, 2005)

Trizey said:
			
		

> Tom-  I've got a '02 450 Foreman that I've been thinking about selling.




He's selling to get a YAMAHA!!!!


----------



## Trizey (Mar 8, 2005)

BROWNING7WSM said:
			
		

> He's selling to get a YAMAHA!!!!



You Yamaha guys never learn!  Nope, If I sell it will be replaced with another HONDA!

BTW-  What was that link supposed to prove?  Look at the poll


----------



## jkp (Mar 8, 2005)

You guys always leave out articat.


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Mar 8, 2005)

what'd you do,, when I saw it Yamaha had the lead..     

Just giving him another link...


----------



## Vineyardhunter (Mar 8, 2005)

*atvs*

If i was going with a 4x4 quad it would be 660 grizzly but i am more of a sport quad guy so i like the honda 250r,450r the yamaha banshee,raptor the suzuki z400 and the bombardier ds 650/ds 650 baja but by all means if ur going with 4x4 get a grizzly or definately a honda just dont consider a suzuki lol.

          -Nathan-


----------



## Trizey (Mar 8, 2005)

Browning- I did absolutely nothing to that poll    All that Yama blue is making you see things that you wished were true  

Honestly, a person probably couldn't go wrong with any of the new atv's on the market.  They are all good.


----------



## Tom Borck (Mar 8, 2005)

BROWNING7WSM said:
			
		

> http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=11811&highlight=4+wheeler



Thanks Browing!!  I searched for the poll and could not find it?? 

And now I know why, I was searching in Gear Review not Open Forum.  Where are the mods when you need them?


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Mar 8, 2005)

Trizey said:
			
		

> Honestly, a person probably couldn't go wrong with any of the new atv's on the market.  They are all good.




I agree....



Tom:  No problem..


----------



## frankwright (Mar 8, 2005)

I think they are all good as long as you don't get the rare lemon and you take care of it.

I have a Yamaha Big Bear and the only problem I ever had was my stupidity. (I used gas from a can in the garage and it had dirt in it). It starts easily every time regardless of weather. It will go anywhere I want it to and do what I want it to do.

So,naturally, I would lean towards a Yamaha if I were to buy a new one. But like I said, I don't think there is a bad one on the market right now. It all depends on what you want and how much you want to spend.


----------



## Dog Hunter (Mar 8, 2005)

Tom,
I have a Polaris and have been extremely pleased with it.


----------



## Tom Borck (Mar 8, 2005)

Dog Hunter said:
			
		

> Tom,
> I have a Polaris and have been extremely pleased with it.



Friend of mine has two of them and one is always broken??

He likes them, but has also told me not to buy one.  His are about 5 years old, so maybe that makes a difference?


----------



## Jim Thompson (Mar 8, 2005)

I voted Yamaha only cause I loved mine when I still had it and absolutely love the Grizzley over any otehr bike made (or ever made)

BUT

I also love the current Honda Rubicon 500 that I have.

Jim


----------



## QuakerBoy (Mar 8, 2005)

What kind does Huntnnut have...heck...that thing fired up with an engine full of water


----------



## Trizey (Mar 8, 2005)

Jim Thompson said:
			
		

> I voted Yamaha only cause I loved mine when I still had it and absolutely love the Grizzley over any otehr bike made (or ever made)



Why did you change to a Honda then?


----------



## Perry Hayes (Mar 8, 2005)

I picked Yamaha because I have been riding and racing them since the 70's.
I have two Yamaha 4 wheelers now and like them just fine.


----------



## LongSpur (Mar 8, 2005)

I have a 95 Yamaha I bought new and it has been great. I now have a Arctic Cat and I like it better cause it's new  

LongSpur


----------



## Hawg (Mar 8, 2005)

Honda  They are No Doubt fine machines. Ive had honda's and yammerbangers.


----------



## Tom Borck (Mar 9, 2005)

Honda Rubicon was $7299!!  Does this sound about right?  They had the smaller Honda (green) 4x4 and it was around $5000!

Man these things are expensive!! 

How do the Yamaha prices compare?

BTW, that Rubicon is HUGE!  Had no idea they were that big.


----------



## firebiker (Mar 9, 2005)

*Arctic cat*

if you look at arctic cat and what they have to offer for the same or less $money$. they blow the other 4 wheelers away. they offer higher ground clearence, heavier load capacity on racks, disc brakes front & back, independent supension and a longer warranty than any other models on the market. its a no-brainer     hondas a good name, because they have been around. there are much better four wheelers on the scene than honda.


----------



## Jim McRae (Mar 9, 2005)

I guess I'm the only Woody's member who owns a Kawasaki. I've had it five years now and have changed the spark plug once and replaced the battery two weeks ago. That's it other than normal servicing. So I'm sold on them, plus we've got a awesome service center here in Thomasville, which is the major reason I bought one. Now as far as Honda goes, our Honda place here is the absolute biggest bunch of numbskulls you have ever dealt w/. So there.   


Jim M.


----------



## NATHAN BRADLEY (Mar 9, 2005)

honda best on earth! enough said.i have 2 a 350 rancher and a 250 recon.exellent machines.i have ridden a 650 rincon and that is one more atv.


----------



## Model70 (Mar 9, 2005)

*Polaris  my choice*

I have owned 3 Polaris, and would buy the 4th...    I  have ridden the snot out them. The only problems I have had , I caused...  I pull a 600lb Tuff Line plow with my 700....

I do like the new 770 Kawasaki,  BUT  for the money you CANNOT beat the Polaris...

Polaris of Chattanooga is the best price you will find.  I bought a Sportsman 700, with bumper and winch, NO sales tax,  for    $$6800.00


----------



## deerhunter75 (Mar 9, 2005)

I have a Honda 450ES Foreman.   Honda builds them tough.  I have a 2001 and no problems.

deerhunter75


----------



## Hawg (Mar 9, 2005)

Young Jim T.will learn. 
Small Honda's  
Big Yamaha's    
Big Honda's


----------



## gacowboy (Mar 9, 2005)

I have good success with Yamaha 4-wheelers. The are reliable and hold up good.


----------



## bull0ne (Mar 9, 2005)

got a 91 model 300 4 wheel drive, 2 shop bills since new both operator error.


----------



## Pineapple (Mar 11, 2005)

I have a fantastic 2004, 4-wheeler....Artic Cat 400 auto 4x4.

No problems.  They come in real tree camo now.

Pineapple


----------



## B Young (Mar 11, 2005)

*Suzuki Is the toughest.*

I have a  2004 suzuki vinson 4x4 manual and I have put it through everything. It just wont stop! Ill always buy suzuki.


----------



## OLE ROD (Mar 11, 2005)

I bought a Arctic Cat 400 4x4 last week at Bass Pro and I love it.They also gave me a $250 gift card when I bought it.
I've always had a yamaha but so far I like this one much better.


----------



## dbodkin (Mar 15, 2005)

Honda's are great and will last most folks a lifetime... Especially if you like early 80's technology.... 

Bombardier HO 400 XT cutting edge....

John Deere cant be wrong


----------



## SouthPaw Draw (Mar 15, 2005)

Own a 03 Kodiak 450 4WD. Never had a single problem with it. Very reliable machine and a workhorse too.


----------



## justus3131 (Mar 15, 2005)

I believe that is Arctic Cat


----------



## red tail (Mar 15, 2005)

Jeff Phillips has a honda forman and it halled him his daughter and son myself and my girl friend and a 200+ pound buck up a huge hill and a couple miles through the woods. It didn't even bog down. she was hitten a lick!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Heathen (Mar 15, 2005)

red tail said:
			
		

> Jeff Phillips has a honda forman and it halled him his daughter and son myself and my girl friend and a 200+ pound buck up a huge hill and a couple miles through the woods. It didn't even bog down. she was hitten a lick!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Five folks and a deer now I bet that was a picture perfect moment.


----------



## jthunt1 (Mar 16, 2005)

Yamaha all the way! I've owned different bikes but the 660 takes them all. Here are some pics. from a ride 2-26-05. The red one is mine . The other picture is a good friend of mine showing a Polaris what it's all about!


----------



## rocket (Mar 23, 2005)

I agree the early model Polaris' are junk.  However I've got a 500 HO Sprotsman edition in Shadowgrass camo, and love it.  It's comfortable, fast, and reliable.  I paid $5k and change three years ago.  
I looked at Honda, but at the time their bigger machines did not have selectable 4wd.  Honda is tough to beat.  I was riding with a guy who sank his.  I pulled him out w/ the Polaris.  We had to remove the spark plug,and  blow all the water out.  After that he rode it for the rest of the day.


----------



## Bucky T (Mar 30, 2005)

*Yamaha*

I've got a little 95 Yamaha Timberwolf.  I just had to change the battery last year, still has the original tires (they're about due with a few plugs!!), cranks no matter what the temperature is, never has broke down, and has been an all around fine machine.

Heck, when my battery died last year at deer camp, I completely forgot that thing had a pull string!!!  It had never been pulled in 10yrs!!!  First pull, cranked right up!!!

It's been a good 4 wheeler to me.

Tommy


----------



## Lead Poison (Apr 4, 2005)

*You just can't beat a Honda in my opinion*

HONDA


----------

